# Lauranazario  3000 posts



## cuchuflete

*Te agradezco la ayuda
y 
te felicito*











Cuchu​


----------



## te gato

Lauranazario;
Congratulations on 3000 posts!!!!!
thank you for all your help..
te gato


----------



## El Hondureño

Yeah, I'm so glad for you! Thnx for every reply of mine that you responded to! Mr/Ms. 3000


----------



## te gato

Congratulations Laura...

I put this in the Culture forum..
but I will say it again!!
te gato


----------



## lsp

3000 Posts, 3000 Congratulations, 3000 Thanks!
Lsp


----------



## cuchuflete

El Hondureño said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm so glad for you! Thnx for every reply of mine that you responded to! Mr/Ms. 3000


 Caballero...it's Ms.!


----------



## Lems

*Congratulations for the milestone, Laura!!! Your contributions to WR Forums are remarkable.*  

Lems
_____________________________________________
I think there is a world market for maybe 5 computers.
Thomas Watson, IBM chairman, 1943


----------



## Lems

¡Hola Hondureño!

Permitasme una pequeña corrección:
Se você não *fez * nada de errado, ninguém saberá, que você *fez * alguma coisa.  

Lo invito a participar del forum portugués-inglés.  

Un saludo brasileño

Lems
__________________________________________
In the future, computers won’t weight over 1.5 ton.
_Popular Mechanics, foreseeing the evolution of technology, 1949._


----------



## Bambino

¡¡Olé, ditto, Olé, Chaca, chaca, la, la, la!!

Bambino


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations Laura and thank you for all your help.


----------



## belén

Muchas felicidades Laura, una cifra preciosa!!!!! 

Gracias por todo, siempre!!!

Be


----------



## Artrella

¡¡Cuántos festejos estos últimos días!!   ¡¡Felices 3000 LN!!     ​


----------



## Leopold

Happy 3000 to you, LN.

Mi regalo: unos espejuelos nuevos :





Leo


----------



## ITA

Buen numerito felicidades!!


----------



## lauranazario

Leopold said:
			
		

> Mi regalo: unos espejuelos nuevos :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo



JAJAJAJA... ¿me quieren hacer regalos en esta ocasión? ¡Pues los acepto!  
Leo, guarda el recibo por si acaso hay que hacer un 'pequeño' cambio de mercancía.   

Agradezco sus felicitaciones.
LN


----------



## Like an Angel

Congratulations Laura!!


----------



## zebedee

Congratulations on the 3000 Laura, and congratulations for what you've contributed to the Forum. Attagirl!

zeb


----------



## alc112

Felicitaciones!!!

Muchas gracias por toda tu ayuda y esas máginificas traducciones que haces, son impresionantes y por tenerme siempre bajo tu lupa.
Saludos


----------



## cuchuflete

Correcto Alc!


----------



## pinkpanter

Muchas felicidades!


----------



## lauranazario

alc112 said:
			
		

> Muchas gracias por toda tu ayuda y esas máginificas traducciones que haces, son impresionantes.



Gracias Alc... te estás convirtiendo en todo un _caballero_. 
Y demuestras que valoras lo que esta _dama_ se esmera en aportar.

Un abrazo,
LN


----------



## weird

FELICIDADES, ¡Qué barbaridadddddd!   Besotes


----------



## araceli

¡FELICITACIONES!


----------



## lizy

Me sumo a las felicitaciones.
¡ENHORABUENA!


----------

